
Vimer - Avoid multiple instances of GVim with gvim –remote[-tab]-silent wrapper - grepgeek
https://github.com/susam/vimer
======
westurner
I have a shell script I named 'e' (for edit) that does basically this. If
VIRTUAL_ENV_NAME is set (by virtualenvwrapper), e opens a new tab in that gui
vim remote if gvim or macvim are on PATH, or just in a console vim if not.
[https://github.com/westurner/dotfiles/blob/develop/scripts/e](https://github.com/westurner/dotfiles/blob/develop/scripts/e)

'editwrd'/'ewrd'/'ew' does tab-completion relative to whatever $_WRD (working
directory) is set to (e.g. by venv) and calls 'e' with that full path:
[https://github.com/westurner/dotfiles/blob/develop/scripts/_...](https://github.com/westurner/dotfiles/blob/develop/scripts/_ewrd.sh)

It's unfortunately not platform portable like vimer, though.

------
joshca
> alias myvim="gvim --remote-silent"

I frequently switch between Linux, Mac and Windows. Is there a good way to set
up such aliases on Windows?

